
My Last Lecture: How to Be a Bad Professor (Dave Patterson, UC Berkeley) - yarapavan
https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/40-year-goodbye-a-last-lecture-and-symposium/
======
yarapavan
Abstract: The premise of a last lecture, which is a tradition at some
universities, is that if this were the last public lecture you would give,
what would you say? In the hope of starting that tradition here—in my actual
final Berkeley lecture before I retire in June—I will give the fourth and
final edition of my bad advice talks. (The prior three were “How to Give a Bad
Talk,” “How to Have a Bad Research Career,” and “How to Build a Bad Research
Center.”)

The first part of the talk will be a tongue-in-cheek advice at how to be awful
at all the responsibilities of professorship: research, classroom teaching,
graduate student advising, service to the field, and service to the campus and
community. Guidelines include: (Research) Papers are the Coin of the Academic
Realm (Classroom) PowerPoint Replaces Preparation (Grad Students) It’s
Quantity, Not Quality (Service to the Field) Serve only if a big Fame Ratio:
Name Recognition Increase / Hours Invested (Service to the Campus and
Community) Don’t Do It! The second part of the talk will offer advice on
alternatives to being a terrible professor. As I’ve got nothing left to hide,
I’ll use tell-all examples from my four decades at Berkeley.

After a question and answer session, I’ll tell my story of how I accidentally
became a CS grad student and a Berkeley professor, and life lessons that I
wish someone had told me 40 years ago that I’ll pass along now.

------
BenoitP
In case you don't know who David Patterson is:

* He pioneered RISC, and coined the term. About all smartphones are ARM-based

* He came up with RAID, coined the term.

* He cofounded Berkeley's AMPLab, which is the birthplace of Spark.

* Among other AMPLab activities he has are SNAP; It is about DNA analysis with the goal of helping solve cancer (which is an acquired genetic disease). In 2014 this project helped save a live [1]

[1] [https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/snap-helps-save-a-
life/](https://amplab.cs.berkeley.edu/snap-helps-save-a-life/)

------
yarapavan
Some good and interesting talks listed on the symposium page:
[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/XRG/patterson2016/symposium.htm...](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/XRG/patterson2016/symposium.html)

